
Gentle Intro to Category Theory (new version, pp. 273) - HilbertsProgram
https://www.academia.edu/21694792/A_Gentle_Introduction_to_Category_Theory_Feb_2016_version_
======
HilbertsProgram
Also available, if you don't have an academia.edu login, at
[http://www.logicmatters.net/resources/pdfs/GentleIntro.pdf](http://www.logicmatters.net/resources/pdfs/GentleIntro.pdf)

